# Englander 25-PAH



## ResQmedic121 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thinkin' about buying one, does anyone have one and if so good/bad/Ugly?  Thanks.


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> Thinkin' about buying one, does anyone have one and if so good/bad/Ugly?  Thanks.



I don't have one, but you do realize it doesn't put out a lot of heat (25K Btu max), and cannot burn anything but pellets.  The big hopper is nice, though.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 9, 2010)

macman said:
			
		

> ResQmedic121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have one, macman, why do you care????


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2010)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DO have an Englander stove, which is more than you can say, hoss.   Now go take the meds you forgot this morning.


----------



## dies9 (Jan 10, 2010)

i just bought the 25pah from lowes. got it for 1200 dollars floor model. i also have the 25pdvc. i put the pdvc upstairs and the new one on the main floor. let me just tell you a little bit about my setup. my house is a 2500sqft gambrel built in 78' little drafty but pretty decent. the pdvc heated well but i needed something upstairs for the cold nights. the wood stove i had up there was not very efficient. so any way i bout the pah after big problems with the pelpro120. the heat output worried me as far as btu but the pdvc surpassed its heat rating with me so i figured what the hell right. let me just say the stove is awesome. on heat setting 4 blow 6 the main floor is 70 degrees and upstairs is about 65. now thats on a cold day such as 15-20 outside like we have been seeing. the large hopper is awesome to. once again i think englander under rated there stove because this thing heats way better then the claimed 50btu pelpro 120. the only complaint i have is the window gets dirty real quick. i built my own burn pot with slots instead of holes in the bottom along with holes on the side to see if it made a difference and it did. however im not running it because it is not made out of stainless like most burn pots are. however im not to sure englander uses stainless. any all in all for 1200 dollars i cant complain.

first post on here but have gotten much help from this site.


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the same situation.  I have a 25pvdc and it is like a 2000 (Year), I have had it for going on 3 yrs, I am looking to replace it with the PAH so my question is would you replace your PVDC for a PAH?


----------



## imacman (Jan 10, 2010)

dies9 said:
			
		

> i just bought the 25pah from lowes. got it for 1200 dollars floor model........all in all for 1200 dollars i cant complain.......first post on here but have gotten much help from this site.



Welcome to the forum.  We need to see pics of the PAH install, or like we say here, "it really didn't happen"  LOL

Congrats & enjoy the heat!


----------



## MCPO (Jan 10, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> I have the same situation.  I have a 25pvdc and it is like a 2000 (Year), I have had it for going on 3 yrs, I am looking to replace it with the PAH so my question is would you replace your PVDC for a PAH?



That is a question only you have to answer.   The PAH is rated to heat 2000 sq ft and holds 3 bags of pellets and is probably auto start. There`s 3 reasons.


----------



## dies9 (Jan 10, 2010)

macman said:
			
		

> dies9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i really dont know what you mean by it really didnt happen. but thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess my question is this and DIES9 could answer it, If you could swap the 25pvdc for a 25-PAH would you?


----------



## dies9 (Jan 11, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> I guess my question is this and DIES9 could answer it, If you could swap the 25pvdc for a 25-PAH would you?



in my opinion YES if i was unhappy with the pdvc i would swap it for the pah. it heats more area with less pellets. decent stove for a good price


----------



## MCPO (Jan 11, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> I guess my question is this and DIES9 could answer it, If you could swap the 25pvdc for a 25-PAH would you?



    I probably would "swap for the reasons below but not if I had to pay significantly more. My PDVC only cost me $700 and that`s before the tax credit.

 1...It`s retail cost is undoubtedly higher thus more valuable 
 2....It heats more area  (probably uses more pellets though) but it`s all relative.
 3....has a more powerful blower (and definitely louder)
 4....has an ash pan , although it has to be emptied daily and I think that`s gonna be a pain in the ass.
 5.....holds 3 bags of pellets for up to a 72 hr burn
 6...has auto shut down / re-ignition (not sure of the value in this feature)
 7...Actually the stove is very attractive even though it`s a bit spartan/utilitarian looking . The front has a nice clean appearance.

 All that said above if you had to pay retail there may be better stoves for the same money out there.  Anyone know what the retail price is?


I wouldn`t be too sure it outputs more heat with less pellets since it`s only 78% efficient.


----------



## dies9 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> ResQmedic121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





do you actually own the 25pah or are you just guessing on the amount of heat it has or pellets. the stove retails for 1700 dollars but lowes carries it for 1500 all the time. you buy the floor model and you can get more knocked off. as for the blower no it is not louder then the pdvc. the ash pan does not need to be emptied every day unless you burn low end pellets. on the pdvc setting 9 blower 9 i get the same heat output on the pah setting 4 blower 6. you cant tell me im using the same amount of pellets. in a 10 hour day i go through about 1/2 bag of pellets. on a pdvc in 10 hours to get the same heat its well over a bag. also the pah has the new single auger so no more cleaning around the bottom auger where all the soot and ash builds up. i have looked at every pellet stove there is. for the 1200 or even 1500 with a tax credit this is a good bang for the buck. but then again thats just my opinion


----------



## imacman (Jan 11, 2010)

dies9 said:
			
		

> i really dont know what you mean by it really didnt happen. but thanks for the welcome.


Just a funny way on the forum of saying that we want to see pics of your new stove install......we need visual proof!  :lol:


----------



## MCPO (Jan 11, 2010)

dies9 said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I`m surprised. $1700 sounds like a great price . And obviously you got a steal.
 Here`s a few comments I picked up on this new model trying to get info on it and this is where I got the info that the ash pan needs daily emptying.
Comments

"Although the Englander 25 PAH can burn for 72 hours between hopper refills, the ashes have to be emptied every day even though the ash pan is large. Residual ash in the burn pot must be brushed into the ash pan.
The output of 25,000 btu./hr. seems a little low for the rated 2,000 square feet 
Maintenance

Daily: Empty ash pan.
Twice a week: Scrape residue from burn pot and its air holes.
Monthly: Clean ash from the exhaust chamber. Inspect the vent pipe and clean as necessary.
Yearly: Clean the exhaust and convection blowers, empty fines from the hopper, Check gasket seals"

 No, I don`t have a 25PAH but I`m always interested in any new model. 
 You can`t compare heat output of the two stoves soley from by them both being on a particular setting especially with an Englander since my PDVC probably puts out more heat at #3 than your does at #8. How can this be? Well, as we found out recently it can greatly depend on the heat mode setting of your particular stove  and probably when it was made. (we aren`t talking  heat range here) 
 OK, second, The PDVC is pretty quiet. Why? The blower is only 140CFM . The blower on the PAH is 240 CFM and I`d not hesitate to bet that it`s louder. I already know how loud the PDV is with that blower in it. (not objectionable but not exactly quiet on full tilt) It`s rather hard to tone down a 240cfm fan.
 Now regarding pellet useage, I`d not argue a slight difference and improvement from one to another but you`re talking more than a 100% improvement here. Believe me , I`m a big fan of Englander stoves but unless they performed a miracle breakthrough with the 25 PAH there`s no way you are going to get twice the heat with less than 50 less pellets from it. Didn`t you already post earlier that the PDVC had exceeded its rated output ? All of a sudden it produces less heat from more than twice as much fuel as your new stove. How did that happen?
 I know if I went through a bag in 10 hours my PDVC would certainly be exceeding it`s output . Thats a lot of heat from any stove.
 Lastly , the one auger is irrelovent . My Harman has only one auger and I have to scrape the burnpot and auger tip in it too and thats a more expensive and supposedly better quality stove .
 BTW, how old is your pdvc?
 Anyway, I do like your new stove and I do wish you the best with it. It certainly is a nice looker and for what you spent it`s hard to do better.


----------



## dies9 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> dies9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my pdvc is a year old. an yes i love the stove and it heats better then expected. but so does the new one. as for the singe auger there is no scraping of the auger tip seeing how the auger is far above and out of the way of the fire. it drops the pellets down a shoot. as for the fan, believe what you will but mind you pdvc is a small stove with restrictive air passage through the room blower. the pah is alot larger meaning air is not restricted so its not nearly as loud. and a pdvc setting on 9 uses alot more then a pah setting on 4. but this info was simply to help a guy decide if it was worth buying. not to sit here and argue with someone who does not even have this stove. im telling you my experience. thank you.


----------



## MCPO (Jan 11, 2010)

dies9 said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Jan 11, 2010)

The reason I asked is this.  Despite me thinking I have a 25-PVDC I have a 25-PVDP that was manufactured in 1996.  I bought it for 200.00 dollars almost 3 years ago.  It is in my living room and it heats well, but the  60 Hopper and a Pregnant wife do not mix well, I was looking at Craigslist and found a 25-PAH for 400.00 that was built in 2006.  So my thinking is this Bigger hopper, Comparable heat output (50K output) and Vent Pipe on the same side I really can't go wrong.  But I don't want to lug the old 25-pvdp out and put the PAH in and have problems keeping the house as warm with the same amount (or less) of pellets.  Last Night -12, so yes either stove is/would be cranking.  The stove market here in NY is Hot and Cold, I've seen Harmons and Brickwells go for 600-800 bucks, then the next week same stove not sell at 400 so it is a Crap Shoot.  I thank everyone for the help, But out last question and Maybe Mike can answer this, Why is the PAH a "HEATER" and everything else is a "Stove"


----------



## MCPO (Jan 11, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> The reason I asked is this.  Despite me thinking I have a 25-PVDC I have a 25-PVDP that was manufactured in 1996.  I bought it for 200.00 dollars almost 3 years ago.  It is in my living room and it heats well, but the  60 Hopper and a Pregnant wife do not mix well, I was looking at Craigslist and found a 25-PAH for 400.00 that was built in 2006.  So my thinking is this Bigger hopper, Comparable heat output (50K output) and Vent Pipe on the same side I really can't go wrong.  But I don't want to lug the old 25-pvdp out and put the PAH in and have problems keeping the house as warm with the same amount (or less) of pellets.  Last Night -12, so yes either stove is/would be cranking.  The stove market here in NY is Hot and Cold, I've seen Harmons and Brickwells go for 600-800 bucks, then the next week same stove not sell at 400 so it is a Crap Shoot.  I thank everyone for the help, But out last question and Maybe Mike can answer this, Why is the PAH a "HEATER" and everything else is a "Stove"



Hmmn, I didn`t know they made the PAH back then. Anyway, right now there`s a brand new one on Ebay that might be had for $1,000 with 10 hrs left on the bidding. (no bids yet) I might have considered this one if I didn`t already have the PDVC.
 That PAH on Craigslist sounds good but with a used stove it`s like buying a pig in a poke unless you can see it running. And the fact that you are replacing one used stove for another might not be worth it either.  You might just want to keep the devil you got than the one you`re not sure of and just put the pellets in 5 gal buckets when you`re not around so your wife can easily lift them into the hopper.
 BTW the heat output on the PAH is 25,000 BTU but they rate it to heat 2,000 sq ft. That`s puzzling but encouraging.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 11, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> The reason I asked is this.  Despite me thinking I have a 25-PVDC I have a 25-PVDP that was manufactured in 1996.  I bought it for 200.00 dollars almost 3 years ago.  It is in my living room and it heats well, but the  60 Hopper and a Pregnant wife do not mix well, I was looking at Craigslist and found a 25-PAH for 400.00 that was built in 2006.  So my thinking is this Bigger hopper, Comparable heat output (50K output) and Vent Pipe on the same side I really can't go wrong.  But I don't want to lug the old 25-pvdp out and put the PAH in and have problems keeping the house as warm with the same amount (or less) of pellets.  Last Night -12, so yes either stove is/would be cranking.  The stove market here in NY is Hot and Cold, I've seen Harmons and Brickwells go for 600-800 bucks, then the next week same stove not sell at 400 so it is a Crap Shoot.  I thank everyone for the help, But out last question and Maybe Mike can answer this, Why is the PAH a "HEATER" and everything else is a "Stove"



the "pah" is called a heater basically just for symantics, its not a reflection on heat or lack thereof , its just what the powers that be , decided to call it. as for the unit itself , i installed one in my home back in mid november replacing my 5 year old 25-pdvc. stove has performed very well for me ive been running it approximately the same feed rates maybe a bit lower due to the stove having a much higher room air blower so it pushes heat around the house a bit better than the older unit did (not that i had any issues with the PDVC though , i just wanted the newer model so i would have one at home to "play with"


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just talked to the Guy on Craigslist it is a Summersheat Model 55-SHPAH with a Manufacter date of 7-06, that would be replacing my 25-PVDP Manufactured in 1996, any thoughts Mike.  BTW the 55 is 450.00 and I can see it run.  Thanks again


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 11, 2010)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> I just talked to the Guy on Craigslist it is a Summersheat Model 55-SHPAH with a Manufacter date of 7-06, that would be replacing my 25-PVDP Manufactured in 1996, any thoughts Mike.  BTW the 55 is 450.00 and I can see it run.  Thanks again




if it was manufactured on 7/06 it is NOT a pah, we did nt build that model back then , i'd recheck the model number , it may be a "25-puf" if build date is correct, if its a PAH then the manufacture date would be "09"


----------



## dies9 (Jan 11, 2010)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> ResQmedic121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you change the 3 bottom settings on these new boards


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Jan 11, 2010)

So Mike what are the specs on the PUF and how does it compare to the 25-PVDP that I have made in 1996.  The owner states it has a 120lbs hopper and the Heat rating is 50K plus.


----------



## MCPO (Jan 11, 2010)

I found this info regarding  PUF specs :  It`s one huge mother!
http://www.englanderstoves.com/25-puf.html


----------

